# Rafters secured to OSB



## Williams_Run (Jun 20, 2015)

Still working out my case against a company that installed two roof on my house in a month. Had a question, is it normal to nail the end of the rafters to a piece of 7/16 OSB sheathing? I saw the roofer lift up my entire front part of the garage so they could put OSB sheathing under it. I inspected it closer and many places the end of the rafters are not touching the sheathing. It's not nailed down flush at all. Is this a normal practice or something they shouldn't have been doing?
Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Jun 22, 2015)

If you look at the last photo that you posted and see that most or all of the valley rafters do land above a rafter which will support the upper part and that is where the nails would be important.  He just replaced what you had. I don't see a problem with it. It would have been nice to see a sole plate inthere but your contract likely called for replacing the sheeting and that is what he did.


----------



## Jessy (Aug 18, 2015)

Were you able to resolve the issue with the contractor?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2015)

Jessy said:


> Were you able to resolve the issue with the contractor?



Welcome to the site, there was no issue here.


----------



## Jessy (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok and thanks for the welcome!


----------

